
One more proof:Interviewing on whiteboard does not work - howandwhy
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/you-will-randomly-bomb-technical-interviews-everyone-does-heres-the-data-44475806e32#.lttegggjo
======
CarolineW
This is fascinating, but it's nothing to do with whiteboards, and everything
to do with individuals making technical assessments of other people. The title
of the article is:

    
    
        You will randomly bomb technical
        interviews. Everyone does. Here's
        the data.
    

That's more accurate that the one given here.

------
mayank10j
It would be a good idea to look into data from interviewer side. In my
experience I found some people provide much better interviewing environment
and some people make candidate nervous.

------
mbizzle88
I have the same problem with these analyses from interview.io every time I see
them: they are making many of their inferences by fitting linear models to
data that is non-linear. Is getting a 4 twice as good as getting a 2? If not,
don't use a linear model!

